# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  يك سوال مهم درباره انتخاب رشته آزاد

## Amin6

اگر در نتيجه انتخاب رشته سراسري " مردود " بشيم
اما در يك رشته آزاد قبول بشيم
مشكلي درباره پشت كنكور موندن پيش نمياد؟؟؟
از يكي شنيدم گفت در اين حالت بايد بري آزاد و شهريش رو بپردازي
كسي اطلاعي داره؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

تا جایی که من میدونم آزاد و پردیس قبول شی و نری ثبت نام مشکلی نی

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> اگر در نتيجه انتخاب رشته سراسري " مردود " بشيم
> اما در يك رشته آزاد قبول بشيم
> مشكلي درباره پشت كنكور موندن پيش نمياد؟؟؟
> از يكي شنيدم گفت در اين حالت بايد بري آزاد و شهريش رو بپردازي
> كسي اطلاعي داره؟


شما تنها در صورتی محروم میشی از کنکور سال بعد که روزانه دانشگاه سراسری قبول بشی حالا این رشته چه با کنکور باشه چه بی کنکور فقط و فقط روزانه سراسری محرومیت داره حتی اگر شبانه سراسری هم قبول بشی محرومیت واسه سال بعد نداری چه برسه آزاد و پردیس و اینجور جاها :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Amin6

> شما تنها در صورتی محروم میشی از کنکور سال بعد که روزانه دانشگاه سراسری قبول بشی حالا این رشته چه با کنکور باشه چه بی کنکور فقط و فقط روزانه سراسری محرومیت داره حتی اگر شبانه سراسری هم قبول بشی محرومیت واسه سال بعد نداری چه برسه آزاد و پردیس و اینجور جاها


ممنون

----------


## rezagmi

> اگر در نتيجه انتخاب رشته سراسري " مردود " بشيم
> اما در يك رشته آزاد قبول بشيم
> مشكلي درباره پشت كنكور موندن پيش نمياد؟؟؟
> از يكي شنيدم گفت در اين حالت بايد بري آزاد و شهريش رو بپردازي
> كسي اطلاعي داره؟


کشک چی باو؟!
اون وقت که خوش به حال دانشگاه آزد بود!!
بایدی در کار نیست

----------


## Samariii

تو سایت دانشگاه ازاد گزینه جدیدی که نوشته بازیابی رمز عبور یعنی چی؟

----------


## شبنم...

کسی از این موضوع که دانشگاه ازاد کارنامه سبز داره یا نه اطلاعی داره؟سپاس

----------


## jhasani

> کسی از این موضوع که دانشگاه ازاد کارنامه سبز داره یا نه اطلاعی داره؟سپاس


اگه منظورتون از کارنامه ی سبز، اینه که مشخص کنه در هر رشته محل، آخرین فرد قبولی چه نمره ای داشته و با شما چه فاصله ای داشته، این قضیه در مورد دانشگاه آزاد هم صادقه.
ابتدا اعلام قبولی یا عدم قبولی میاد(azmoon.net) بعد از مدت کمی، کارنامه ی تفصیلی میاد(azmoon.com).

----------


## شبنم...

منظورم اینه که مثل سراسری که این امکان وجود داره که به کد رشته های پایینتر(در صورت قبولی) انتقالی گرفت این امکان واسه ازاد هم وجود داره؟مرسی از پاسختون

----------


## divarsabz

با اجازه استارتر
تا ۶ شهریور تمدید شد؟

----------


## April

دوستان من دو تا سوال دارم ممنون میشم جواب بدین
اگه یک رشته ازاد قبول شم و نرم باید بهشون پول بدم؟؟
اگر یک رشته ازاد رو رزرو کنم بعدا که سراسری قبول شدم انصراف بدم غرامت میگیرن؟

----------


## شانا

سلام امشب اخرین مهلته یااینکه بازم تمدیدمیشه

----------


## Alirh

:Yahoo (16):

----------


## Samariii

ببخشید یکی تو همین پستای  انجمن نوشته بود که واسه انتخاب رشته ازاد اسکن شناسنامه و عکس اینجور چیزا میخواست . درسته به نظرتون؟  اخه من که رفتم انتخاب رشته چیزی نمیخواست یعنی اشتباه بوده؟

----------


## Samariii

این بازیابی کلمه عبور که تو ذانشگاه ازاد تو سایتش اومده یعنی چی؟ میشه یکی بگه

----------


## shams12

> ببخشید یکی تو همین پستای  انجمن نوشته بود که واسه انتخاب رشته ازاد اسکن شناسنامه و عکس اینجور چیزا میخواست . درسته به نظرتون؟  اخه من که رفتم انتخاب رشته چیزی نمیخواست یعنی اشتباه بوده؟


1-همچین چیزی نمیخواد2-درست انتخاب کردین

----------


## drvahid

> ببخشید یکی تو همین پستای  انجمن نوشته بود که واسه انتخاب رشته ازاد اسکن شناسنامه و عکس اینجور چیزا میخواست . درسته به نظرتون؟  اخه من که رفتم انتخاب رشته چیزی نمیخواست یعنی اشتباه بوده؟





> این بازیابی کلمه عبور که تو ذانشگاه ازاد تو سایتش اومده یعنی چی؟ میشه یکی بگه


اولا اینکه ایشون درست گفتن
ثانیا  اینکه شما درست انتخاب کردید
ثالثا اینکه ایشون چون بدون رشته های بدون آزمون رو ثبت نام کردن و قبلا در آزمون سراسری ثبت نام نکرده بودن که کد انشگاه آزاد داشته باشن 
و در نهایت اینکه بازیابی کلمه عبور برا این داوطلباست
موفق باشید

----------


## jhasani

> منظورم اینه که مثل سراسری که این امکان وجود داره که به کد رشته های پایینتر(در صورت قبولی) انتقالی گرفت این امکان واسه ازاد هم وجود داره؟مرسی از پاسختون


در سراسری هم چنین امکانی به راحتی وجود نداره(حداقل من تا حالا نشنیدم کسی با کارنامه ی سبز عوض کرده باشه) مگر با رد کردن مراحل بسیار سخت که اسمش تغییر رشته ست(اگه اینجور نبود که سنگ روی سنگ بند نمیشد).
شما منظورتون تغییر رشته ست که هم سراسری و هم آزاد، آیین نامه های خاص مربوط به خودشون رو دارن و به این فکر نباشید که به راحتی بتونید رشته تون رو عوض کنید، پس اگه توی انتخاب رشته ی آزاد شک و شبهه دارید، سریعتر ویرایش کنید تا کار به تغییر رشته نرسه.

----------

